# Plumber put 1 inch holes in bottom of sump pump pit



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You have a high water table---My guess as to the holes? The hole for the pit was flooded when the plumber installed the pit bucket and it was popping out of the hole--so he perforated it.

No real harm done----add some screening or tiles to cover the holes and keep out the stones.

Unplug the pump and watch the water level during a time when it hasn't rained in a day or two--

If the water stops rising before it reaches the bottom of the slab--then set the float to turn on the pump only after it gets above that level.

Check your outside grading and make sure water runs well away from your foundation---Mike---


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Why would a plumber cut in 2 inch square holes(used a utility knife) in the bottom of the barrel?


Ayuh,... To let the water In, so's it can be pumped Out...


----------



## Teach1222 (Nov 30, 2011)

Whoever responded "Ayuh-to let the water in so it can be pumped out?????" 

One inch holes were large enough for my pump to pump out foundation stones and clog up everything. One inch holes are rather large don't you think? I lost a lot of foundation stones but won't know how many until we get them out of the pipe. I really hate sarcasm if that was your intended tone.


----------



## Teach1222 (Nov 30, 2011)

Why wouldn't slits along the side have worked just as well? The builder's plumber totally ignored me each time he came when I told him the pump was discharging gravel. I just hope I haven't lost too much gravel under the basement floor. It has been pumping out stones for 10 months after every heavy rain, one hurricane, one tropical storm that caused major flooding. Not sure why it got all clogged this last storm. I have had re-grading a fill done, planted trees, shrubs, perennials native to the areas, willow trees. All water runs down the yard underground away from the house 50 feet downhill. I have 2 vacant lots above me on the sump pump side and a new unoccupied house behind me at an angle uphill because they built up that lot high hauling in dirt for 10 days so their run off is running down my direction and there is an unlined retention pond 2 lots down hill from me. They told me before I built I would not have a water problem and that the water table was 17 feet down. I have done all I can do as far as keeping water from the house. No water comes into the pump through the drain tile only up from the bottom of the pit which they looked at and scratched their heads.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If I have to perforate a pot--I do cut slits---that gravel can jamb the impeller and stop the pump--also jamb the back flows closed----

So stopping the gravel should be project #1---If the holes are in the bottom only---lay a ceramic tile over the bottom----

Sorry to hear that the neighborhood is draining into your yard----some people lie---others just don't know---I suspect you were lied to--but it's best to fix the problem first and address blame later---Mike---


----------



## Teach1222 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks! Already in the works for when all the work is finished today. A groundwater expert is coming today and the plumber will take care of the pit, all the vibrations through the floor so I can sleep when the pump runs, and he will unclog the pipe outside that the landscaper installed and I asked him to put in a clean out pipe that I bought. I am no dummy and have researched this issue for 8 months and I am a woman. I fully understand ground water and how it works and I know the damage that it can do, none covered by insurance or very little. I have called the township and this development is on their radar now and he said the builder is very aware there is a problem but lie to potential clients. The realtor is clueless. In fact, the new model was built almost on top of the second retention pond out of 3 or 4 and it is flooded all around the house and I would assume the basement as well since there is no eletricity there. I just think to myself-welcome to my world and smile. I personally have spent thousands at this point. Thank you for listening. You are very kind.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have to deal with these things frequently enough---It's the pits----Keep your sense of humor---and consider a good pedestal pump---they are a lot easier to adjust the float on and often are a good solution to the pump overworking.


----------



## Teach1222 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a zoeller(SP) pump(my plumber says what I have is a really good one, I know it is powerful) and I think the battery back up is the same. I also found out yesterday that the retention pond is not working and not being maintained. So all the pieces are coming together. As a home owner I have done all I can-8 months of work, research and thousands of dollars. The HOA is now getting involved because I am not the only one. They have found out that the heavy rain we have had-the ponds are not working properly to handle it. The builder knows, choses to do nothing. All the water stays in one and never runs down to the other 3 or 4. You can visually see the down hill grade isn't enough for the water to flow out of the first one so it fills up and over flows. It isn't rocket science.
I do plan to buy an extra pump, then in an emergency I just have to call my plumber.Mine has worked very hard the last 8 months.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Holes in the bottom of the sump pit liner or barrel don't cause any problem unless dirt or stones come in and get sucked up by the pump. 

In general, the best turn on level for the pump is slightly above the level of the bottom edges of the drain pipes entering the pit.
(For some houses a different level works better, although if the turn on level is too high then the system (the pipes) could get waterlooged and the far side of the basement could flood.)


----------



## Teach1222 (Nov 30, 2011)

That was the problem. The pump sucked up the foundation stones and and clogged the pipe outside and the check valve was jammed open. The drain pipe is always dry coming into the pit. The water I get rises up through those holes. The builder didn't want to raise the pump and allow the pit to get fuller because they were afraid the water pressure would build under the basement floor. Since all this was discovered, we also discovered the retention pond in the developmen t is non-functional and no maintenance in the 10 years it has been there and the storm drains have never been cleaned out. I clear off the debris from the grate but water just doesn't dissipate very fast from the pond and mostly has water all the time. I am getting water from the pond even though I am uphill. It fills to the top and just goes into the ground rather than the storm water system and the pond is also fed by a spring. I have been sucking up foundation stones since February. I told the builder but they didn't have a problem with it. Long story.


----------



## Teach1222 (Nov 30, 2011)

*plumber put holes in pit barrel*

Because the plumber put 2 one holes in the barrel and they set the pump right on the bottom of the pit, it sucked up a wheel barrow load of stones and clogged my pipes in 2 places underground outside. I sent the bills to the builder who accused me emailing everyone in the company about the issue but I only had his email and the warranty form as directed. He will not pay the bill just as I fugured because he said the holes and the way they put the pump on the bottom is common practice. I really think there was water in the hole when they tried to put the barrel in so they did that to prevent it from floating. I have since received the report from the groundwater expert and I have pressure under the basement floor enough to cause the patched hole to open up after the first heavy rain. No water runs in from around teh foundation and into the pit, only rises up from the ground. Water coming in to my pump is 50% ground and 50% stormwater run off. The water just lays on all 3 sides of the house around my lot(not the house itself) because the swale was blocked with 10 inches of dirt on one side of me when they graded a new house and the retention ditch going to the pond is too flat. Water run off from the new home infiltrated a shallow well on the property behind them. It is a huge problem and I have to make sure I have a back up pump for the back up pump and I am considering the municipal water back up or a generator. There will be a day 2 pumps won't keep up. The builder has himself covered for anything that would go wrong after one year. I will be reading all the paperwork again that they tell you that you have to sign. I just hope no other homes have holes in their sump pump barrels with a pump sitting on the bottom.


----------

